# How old did you/will you/do you want to cosleep until?



## fawnanddoe (Mar 3, 2009)

Right now I can't imagine NOT cosleeping with DS. I guess I am just curious when people transfer babes to their own bed


----------



## rubidoux (Aug 22, 2003)

My older is six now and it still feels right to have him in our bed. We did recently get him his own bed, but he has NO interest. lol He did say though that instead of buying his baby brother his own bed when he's ready for one, he'd like to just get a larger bed so they can co-sleep! How sweet is that?! I would feel great about having them leave our bed to co-sleep together, but it is really hard for me to imagine my older sleeping alone with the other three of us together.


----------



## lurable (Jul 23, 2006)

I'va always thought that we would co-sleep as long as each girl wanted to. Now that dd2 is a bit older I can see a time coming when they will probably 'move out' together into a double bed. Then DP and I would have the king size to ourselves...sigh...
of course I do get excited at the idea of all that room but it would be hard to give up the great time we have bed sharing!


----------



## Honey693 (May 5, 2008)

Dd is a year and we're going to slowly start transitioning her soon. By the time she's two I'd like her out of our bed for the most part. I wake up every time she moves, even if she stays asleep and I know sometimes my moving wakes her up so it's starting to not work for us anymore.


----------



## major_mama11 (Apr 13, 2008)

DD is 3.5 (well, 4 in a few days), and she surprised me last month by suddenly wanting to sleep in her own bed. All it took was me buying a special bedspread, she took it from there.

We do keep a baby monitor in her room so I can hear her when she has a nightmare. Those nights, she ends up back in our big bed.


----------



## roadfamily6now (Sep 14, 2006)

we co-slept with our 3rd until he was 2 1/2 at which time I gave birth to our 4th.
We co-slept with her until she was 5+ and most days when she was 6 as well. She is nearly 7 and finally in her own bed 9 nights out of 10.


----------



## KristaDJ (May 30, 2009)

All of mine are still in my room, my oldest is seven and not leaving until he wants to. He has his own bed which is attached to the foot of ours. My two year old just moved to a crib side-carred to our bed within the last month. It was her decision and she has asked to sleep there every night though she does come over to me at some point in the early morning. My 1yo still sleeps in my arms almost every night


----------



## alacrity (Oct 25, 2008)

I am so glad to hear some families cosleep so long. My daughter is one and I decided to let her sleep with me until she no longer wanted to. I always wonder how long it will last. I love night snuggles.


----------



## iachica (Jun 15, 2006)

Our 3 year old and 18 month old are both still in bed with us. We have number 3 on the way, and I don't anticipate anyone leaving our bed before he/she arrives. I was a reluctant cosleeper, but I cannot imagine anything different now. I absolutely love cuddling in the night and all waking up together in the morning. And there is nothing sweeter than coming in for bed and seeing my dd and ds cuddled up together. We do have a twin bed smooshed up next to ours for more space, since we naively bought a queen instead of a king when we were pregnant with #1!


----------



## AnalogWife (Sep 8, 2007)

I always pictured that DS would want to move out when he was 4. He's 2.5 now and I'll be happy to have him as long as he wants but DH is growing a little old of the situation. Presently we only have one bedroom until DH completes the renovations of our bedroom.


----------



## sunnmama (Jul 3, 2003)

My 8 yo and 2 yo (9 and 3 in early 2010) sleep on a full mattress next to our queen mattress. There are no signs that either will move out anytime soon. Frankly, we'd love for them to sleep together in a different room, _if_ that room were very close to ours (easy earshot). But our apt has 2 "master suites", and it is impossible to hear what is going on in the other bedroom. So we aren't pushing it (and our 8 yo is very glad about that!).


----------



## jen&james (Oct 27, 2005)

Our 2 boys are 3 yrs apart. My first DS moved into his own bed by his own choice just before he turned 4 last spring. DS2 is 19mo old and still in our bed. DS 1 still comes into our bed a few times a week in the early morning and we enjoy having him back in bed to cuddle.


----------



## AFWife (Aug 30, 2008)

My guy is only 7 months...so not anytime soon.

We plan on transitioning him when we start TTC again in hopes that he'll be in his own bed (or at least a mattress on the floor of our room) by the time I'm pregnant. But that's not for another year at least.


----------



## Daisie125 (Oct 26, 2005)

My 3.5 year old & my 2 year old just moved out to their room together (two toddler beds pushed together). They are happy there







and sleep through the night now

My bed is cold and empty even with DH there - and I need more blankets now.









I miss them, but they are happy there and bedtime is SO SO SO much easier.

The new baby will cosleep, but he/she will probably want to move in with his/her siblings eventually.


----------



## HollyBearsMom (May 13, 2002)

our son is 8 and still sleeps with us most nights, especially now that it is cold and we haven't turned the heat on yet!


----------



## Caneel (Jun 13, 2007)

DS is 4 and we are thinking about transitioning in the future. I suspect it will take a long time. We all enjoy co-sleeping but DH and I are both starting to feel like it is getting a bit crowded.

Also I am seeing a need in DS for more sleep. Currently, we all go to bed together. I would like to start moving DS towards an early bed time and in doing so, I feel it needs to be in his bed.


----------



## Alyantavid (Sep 10, 2004)

Both my boys transitioned to their own beds aroudn 2.5 - 3. They still come in and sleep with us some nights, but they do really well in their own beds and like their arrangements, so we go with it.


----------



## Ldavis24 (Feb 19, 2009)

DD is just about five months and I think partly because we hadn't planned on co-sleeping, we just fell into it the first night from the hospital and haven't stopped since, DH is really happy to have her out of our bed as soon as possible. Myself on the other hand would keep her with me as long as SHE wants. Daddy is sooo not ok with this though so we agreed that if she is still with us around 2 that then we will start transiitioning to her own bed. He would do it sooner but I absolutely refuse seeing as I am the one to feed her at night and she is nursing half the night!


----------



## Llyra (Jan 16, 2005)

I coslept with all mine, on purpose-- in other words, we planned to even before they were born. I had always thought that I would let them move to their own beds in their own time, but I seem to have about a year's tolerance for a baby in bed with me, and then I get to a point where I need a change. I started moving DD1 at ten months, although she wasn't in her own room full-time until 15 months. I moved DD2 at about ten months, and I moved DS at a year. In the twins' case the move was more abrupt, because I was very sick (I have a serious chronic illness) and unable to tolerate sharing a bed even with DH for a few months. DD1 we made a more gradual transition. In all three cases, they were of course welcome back in our bed when the need arose, and DH and/or I have frequently spent nights in their room, but for the most part we coslept one year.


----------



## ~D~ (Aug 10, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *HollyBearsMom* 
our son is 8 and still sleeps with us most nights, especially now that it is cold and we haven't turned the heat on yet!









Ds is 8 too, and cycles through sleeping in his own bed for a time, and needing to be in mine. He's currently in my bed. I don't pressure him to sleep alone if he feels like he doesn't want to. I tried to move DD before she was ready (at 1.5) and it took a lot longer to get her in her own bed all night. So that she doesn't feel neglected, I crawl in her bed every morning about an hour before I wake her up. We like this b/c we can have 1 on 1 time this way too =)


----------



## AllyRae (Dec 10, 2003)

It depends on the kid... We transitioned DS to his own bed around 3 1/2 years old...on occassion, he still sleeps in our bed. DD1 transitioned to her own bed at 1 1/2 years old, but recently she decided she wants to be back in our bed. We let them sleep where they want each night.


----------



## sapphire_chan (May 2, 2005)

I suspect that co-sleeping won't happen every night for us some time between 4 and 8. I can definitely see reaching a point where I want her out, but it's going to depend more on bed space than age.


----------



## minmoto2 (Dec 23, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *~D~* 
Ds is 8 too, and cycles through sleeping in his own bed for a time, and needing to be in mine. He's currently in my bed. I don't pressure him to sleep alone if he feels like he doesn't want to. I tried to move DD before she was ready (at 1.5) and it took a lot longer to get her in her own bed all night. So that she doesn't feel neglected, I crawl in her bed every morning about an hour before I wake her up. We like this b/c we can have 1 on 1 time this way too =)

My 10yo dd is crashed in my bed at this moment...when we go up she will move to her bed on the floor next to ours.
She has been in her own bed on & off since she was 3ish. At first, she would still end up in our bed most nights..sometimes all night. As the years went on, it lessoned. Sometimes it was a week or two in between nighttime visits. When I got preggo w/ds, she informed me she would be moving back into our room when the baby came...she wanted to be close to him







. He is now 13mo & she is camped out next to our bed...with no plans to move at the moment. Ds was in the NICU for the 1st month, and has had surgeries/medical issues, so I think sleeping in our room the last year is helping her to process & feel safe. I love that.


----------



## Starflower (Sep 25, 2004)

We transitioned DD out of our bed when she was around 4.5-5 years maybe? But it didn't last long after we bought her a set of bunk beds to replace a very uncomfortable double bed. After I had enough of falling asleep and waking up too sore to move from being squished in her single bed, we took the bunks apart.

She is 6.5 years old now and she still sleeps in our room. Lately she wants to be in our bed even though hers is only 4 inches away. She usually starts in our bed these days and I try to move her after she's asleep. I wouldn't mind except it's so crowded with all of us that my back hurts when I get up if she's been in our bed all night. I like the snuggles. I have to bean dip my mom though.


----------



## MCatLvrMom2A&X (Nov 18, 2004)

DD just moved into her own room in Sept. and she turned 9 in Oct. she was in her own bed beside ours from 4years on. Ds is now in his own bed beside ours and he turned 5 in Oct.

I left it up to dd and will leave it up to ds when he is ready to leave.


----------



## Latte Mama (Aug 25, 2009)

One year. I would have kept going a bit longer but we have weird circumstances. Our bed is too small for all 3 of us so at first, DS and I would start the night out in the bed. Then when DH would come in, I'd take the baby and we'd go sleep on the recliner couches in the livingroom. They go all the way back and it was always safe at that time.

Then DS and I just started staying the whole night on the couches. As he got older, he became more restless and flip floppy and that was no longer safe. Plus, he kept waking us both up. So we transitioned him slowly to his crib and room and he started sleeping much longer periods of time.

I do miss the snuggles though!


----------



## GoGoGirl (Oct 13, 2008)

I can't imagine sleeping without DD in bed either. I guess we'll cosleep as long as she wants to, unless we have another baby and for some reason we have to change our sleeping arrangements.

I personally coslept with my parents and little brother until I was about 8.







That's what felt right for all of us then. I guess we'll see what feels right for me, DD, and DH.


----------



## wbg (Mar 28, 2008)

Well, my eldest is 9 and still with us. Every body else follows his lead so I suspect when he is ready, they will all move out. We currently have a king size futon and a double futon and we all share that. They each have their own bed so some nights they start sleeping in them, but in the morning I wake and find everyone in our bed again!


----------



## mumm (May 23, 2004)

How old did you/will you/do you want to cosleep until?

9 year- sleeps in my room on his own mattress every night. Maybe once a week in my bed, which he would prefer happen nightly.

6 year old- sleeps in my room about twice a week on the queen mattress with nine year old. Sleeps in my bed only when sick or grandma visits (and takes over her room)

2 year old- In her own crib for naps and night time until about 5 am, when she joins me in bed.

Other 2 year old- pretty much the same as the one above.

I don't want to co sleep another night! It has been 9.5 years since I've slept longer than a 3 hour stretch and most nights I am woken at least 8 times by my kids. My 6 year old is the best sleeper of the bunch and has been her whole life. That is why I workedwith my twins to get them in a crib. They stoppped sleeping in my bed at about 20 months and I nightweaned them at27 months.

I think lack of sleep has been the hardest part of parenting thus far.


----------



## bc1995 (Mar 22, 2004)

DS1 was 4 and DS2 was 3 when they started sleeping in a double bed together in our room still. When they were 6 and 5 they transitioned to their own room that they share. DD1 started sleeping in the double bed in our room a few months ago. She ends up back in our bed some nights, but for the most part it is 6AM or so before she comes to our bed to nurse.


----------



## DevaMajka (Jul 4, 2005)

We coslept with ds1 until he was 4.5 and I was pg with ds2. We don't have enough room to comfortably cosleep with 2, and we didn't want him to associate having to move to his own room with the baby being here.

It was a really easy transition for him, and we let him take as much time as he needed. He's still welcome in if he's scared at night or has bad dreams- I won't ever turn him away.


----------



## bandgeek (Sep 12, 2006)

DS is almost 5 and we're just now starting to seriously consider it. We bought him a bed when he was 2 but we didn't really have any plans for putting him in it. It was just there if HE wanted to move out our bed. But now he's actually injuring me when he flails around in his sleep...so it's definitely time!


----------



## WC_hapamama (Sep 19, 2005)

My kids are 12 (ds1), 10 (ds2), almost 7 (dd) and almost 4 (ds3).

My 12 year old coslept until about 20 months old, when we moved him into his own bed in his own room. I was 6 months pregnant with ds2 at the time.

Ds2 coslept with us until he was 2 1/2, when he ended up transitioning into cosleeping with ds1. They still occasionally share a bed, He'd occasionally climb into our bed if he was sick or scared until he was about 7.

DD we started to transition to her own bed at age 2 1/2... she's a bed hog, a restless sleeper and we got tired of getting smacked upside the head, kicked and left clinging to the edge of the bed. She was sleeping in her own bed every night by the time she was 3 (just a month before ds3 was born)

DS3 still ends up in our bed at least 4 nights a week, but he starts out in his own bed. Sometimes he climbs into bed with ds2.


----------



## onyxravnos (Dec 30, 2006)

well unless ds says otherwise i don't plan on giving him his own bed until about 4 years. if he still wants to sleep with us thats totally cool until..... he doesn't want to or our bed gets too small.

DSD still sleeps with us whenever she gets the chance (6 yr) and DS has never slept alone (almost 3). Me and DH talk about just buying enough mattresses to go wall to wall in the bedroom so we can fit all the kids.


----------



## KaylaBeanie (Jan 27, 2009)

Grown up co-sleeper here









My older brother (half sibling) mainly lived with his mom, but was always welcome in my parent's bed when he was with us. In fact, I have a great picture of he and I crashed out in my parent's bed. It was shortly before our little sister was born, so I was almost 4 and he was 13. It was a queen sized bed, so as far as I remember, he only ever napped there...I was a bed hog, and between myself and my parents, there was no more room!

I co-slept pretty much full time until I was 4. I always had my own crib and my own bed, it just was never used. My mom believed that if I slept with them, I'd remember how to breathe by hearing them breathe. Everyone from my grandma to my doctor told my mother she was nuts. The doctor even told her to lock me in my room and let me cry myself to sleep...at age two. Thankfully, that never happened. A few months after I was promoted to my own bed, my little sister was born. Over the next year, I'd occasionally sleep with them, and sometimes I'd go sleep in my brother's bed. When sister was 1 and I was 5, she got sick and spent the next year in and out of hospitals. I co-slept full time again with my dad in the family bed, and my mom and sister slept together in my sister's room/the hospital.

My sister co-slept part time for a long time...8 or 9 I believe. Once my sister was fine, I slept by myself most nights, sometimes with her. The last time I remember co-sleeping, I was 7. My older brother convinced me to watch a zombie movie. That night, my mom slept with me and the next night my dad slept with me, because I was just in hysterics. Since then, I'll occasionally share a bed with my sister if we're traveling (we're 16 and 20). I live at home, and I'll admit that whenever I get sick, my dad sleeps in my room so I can sleep with my mom in their bed. We watch tv and she gets me whatever I need. It's pretty awesome. I don't think people are meant to sleep alone, so I love to have someone near me when I sleep, even if it's just my dog.


----------



## boigrrrlwonder (Jan 18, 2007)

My daughter is 2.5yo. and we still co-sleep. I can't imagine not sleeping with her at this point. If we slept separately, she'd still have to wear a diaper at night. She couldn't get up and come get me in time to take her to the potty yet (and she can't get out of her PJs, wipe, wash hands, etc... by herself yet either). We still night nurse - and if I don't want to nurse at night, she wants water. It'd be a huge disruption to my sleep. Plus, I don't know where we'd put a bed in our tiny apartment. I'm glad she still wants to sleep with us.


----------



## quester (Feb 13, 2004)

My first two children transitioned out of my bed together at 2 and 4 years old. I currently have a 2.5 yo and almost 6 yo; the 2.5 yo shows no sign of wanting to sleep anywhere else; the 5 yo mostly sleeps in his own bed but finds me in the night if he wakes.


----------



## meemee (Mar 30, 2005)

dd is 7 and still attached to my hip at nigth







:

she still sleeps in my arms and there is not an inch between us.

i love it.

i think it has a huge impact on dd. she is v. sensitive and i think it really helps her emotionally to sleep with me. i know for sure cosleeping definitely adds to her self confidence. during the day she doesnt want me around much. she would much rather go have a playdate with her friends without me. i think its coz we cosleep.

so no i am ok with her wanting to leave whenever she is ready to.








: i like it so much i dont know what i will do when she starts sleeping in her own bed.


----------



## SparklingGemini (Jan 3, 2008)

DD is 28 months and I have NO idea when she'll move to her own bed.

Currently, she doesn't even have a bed because we moved her never used crib out of her room to make more space. We have offered to get her a bed/futon/mattress so she can sleep in her own room whenever she wants but she's adamant that she likes to sleep with us, especially Mama, and doesn't want to leave. Ever.









I really, really like sleeping with her. We have good sleeping chemistry. Neither one of us moves a lot or kicks and she tucks right into my side like a puzzle piece.







She's snuggly as they come and keeps me warm in our chilly house.

If we have manage to have another child, we'll just be adding a twin bed onto our queen to make one BIG BED! The whole idea of the Family Bed is very appealing to me. And even once DD leaves, she'll always be welcome to stop by for a visit!


----------



## ann_of_loxley (Sep 21, 2007)

We will co sleep for as long as my children desire. They will always be welcome in the family bed.


----------



## Childbirth_Fanatic (Mar 17, 2009)

We're expecting #2 and I am hoping to co sleep at least through the bfing years however long that may be.


----------



## MidnightCommando (May 31, 2006)

DD is 3 and is still in our bed. Honestly, I would have liked her out about a year ago.







We've been gently working on it but it is not happening yet and I don't want to push her too hard. Plus, by the time bedtime rolls around I'm usually too exhausted to even try. If she naps in her bed once a week I consider it a success. DD has been such a terrible bed-partner (and I mean this in the lovingest way) that if we had another child I do not think I would co-sleep again. Maybe an arm's reach or crib in our room. But, we'll cross that bridge if it comes.


----------



## Blueone (Sep 12, 2009)

My son is 4 months and I plan on transitioning him to a crib soon. I do like co sleeping, but he's a wiggly one and it can make it hard for me to sleep. Last night he slept really good without me. I think I only had to get up once to pat his back and give him his paci. But we are also visiting someone and were sharing a twin bed, that was just too little space.


----------



## justKate (Jun 10, 2008)

DD is 9 mos. and I would love to get her into her crib (in our room) for more than 10 min., but she's not there and I'm not pushing. When she was 3-6 mos., she slept 3-4 hours each night in her crib (in our room) before waking to eat and come to sleep with me, and that was ideal. That way I got some rest before the tossing and turning began.... Now, not so much.

I won't "push" the issue until she can really understand that I'm Right. There. When she's sleeping.


----------



## Shannie77 (Jan 16, 2007)

I always imagined bed-sharing until DD wanted her own bed... but now I am just so done. She is 2.5 and is kicking me all night, and I can't get out of bed to use the washroom (I am pregnant!) without waking her and setting her into a fit of crying.

My mom is actually buying us a little toddler bed so I can work to transitioning her to sleeping in that, next to my bed. If she eventually takes to that well we will put DH and DD in a room together and me and the new baby together... but that might just be a dream.


----------

